# Take the test: Where in Britain would you be happiest?



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/guides/z3g487h#orb-banner



> We predict that a personality type like yours would experience 75% life satisfaction in Clackmannanshire.



Probably couldn't get much further away from where I actually live! 

My worst location is Wealden, in the South East (62% life satisfaction), and Southampton gives me 67% satisfaction. Apparently, I'd benefit by moving to Eastleigh (71%), although I have to say I've been there and am not particularly keen on the place


----------



## Flower (Mar 25, 2015)

Stratford on Avon here I come, 78% satisfaction guaranteed.
Worst location for me Carlisle with 57%.
Present location comes in at 64% life satisfaction with lower than average levels of neuroticism which is a real plus point I feel


----------



## Bloden (Mar 25, 2015)

Oxford?!! Can't think of anywhere worse for me - too many people and too much traffic. Beautiful city, but not rural enough for little old me!


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 25, 2015)

Ahhhh! I dont believe it.....the Ribble valley! I escaped from there back in 1960.


----------



## Aoife (Mar 25, 2015)

Best = Harborough in E Midlands at 84%
Worst = Eilean Siar in the Outer Hebrides at 70% 
Both pretty high scores though!


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 25, 2015)

Best North Lincolnshire 64% (Scunthorpe - sorry if you live there, but really!!? reject by some search engines because of a four letter word contained therein)
Worst Newham 53%- (where the h*** is that)
Where I live 59% - well the postcode bit is not very accurate as it has me in Stirling, which is not where I would like to live.
Best Near me is East Dumbartonshire 61% - bit too close to Glasgow for me.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 26, 2015)

Vicsetter said:


> Best North Lincolnshire 64% (Scunthorpe - sorry if you live there, but really!!? reject by some search engines because of a four letter word contained therein)



People there once found it impossible to subscribe to AOL for the same reason. And the local council once installed an email filtering system, only to have to revise the criteria two weeks later because, due to the To address, it was blocking *all* incoming mail. 

This is known worldwide as the Scunthorpe Problem, or sometimes as the S[NSFW]horpe Problem.


----------



## Steff (Mar 26, 2015)

Chesterfield for me
Hydeburn worst


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2015)

Vicsetter said:


> Best North Lincolnshire 64% (Scunthorpe - sorry if you live there, but really!!? reject by some search engines because of a four letter word contained therein)
> Worst Newham 53%- (where the h*** is that)
> Where I live 59% - well the postcode bit is not very accurate as it has me in Stirling, which is not where I would like to live.
> Best Near me is East Dumbartonshire 61% - bit too close to Glasgow for me.



Some surprises there Vic! I can't see where they get Scunthorpe from, it's certainly not got a great reputation and there are much nicer places nearby. Also, where you live now is absolutely beautiful!



Steff said:


> Chesterfield for me



Another surprise really. Chesterfield is in Derbyshire, but there are much nicer places to live in the region. Interesting church spire, but you'd probably get bored of looking at it before long...!


----------



## Robin (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I got Lewes, East Sussex, funnily enough so did my sister. Now she lives miles away from me, and I'd have said she had a completely different personality. Maybe we're more similar than I think! Scary thought!
My local was Oxford. I'm with Bloden here, far too busy, give me somewhere rural any day. Oxford's my nearest city, and I go there perhaps once every few months, probably less now I don't have hospital clinics there


----------



## bill hopkinson (Mar 26, 2015)

I got the Shetland Isles. 

I live in East London, and would feel too far from the vibrancy of London if I moved into the Home Counties. I don't even like holidays that are far from a big city!


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 26, 2015)

I got Winchester best and Blackpool worst But I'm happy here in Norwich so won't be acting on it!


----------



## banjo (Mar 26, 2015)

best for me was richmondshire at 54perc and where i am is 52 perc lol - but they are only 30 miles apart anyway


----------



## KateR (Mar 27, 2015)

I got Mid Suffolk for best which isn't too far from here and the worst was Lambeth. Hmmm.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 28, 2015)

Best Place Mid Suffolk only 38%
Worst place Ealing 18%
Where I live 30%
I must be a right miserable old cow!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 28, 2015)

Sally71 said:


> Best Place Mid Suffolk only 38%
> Worst place Ealing 18%
> Where I live 30%
> I must be a right miserable old cow!



Goodness! Takes a lot to please you, doesn't it?


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 28, 2015)

LOL Northie - my hubby would definitely agree with that statement, and I think my daughter would sometimes too


----------



## Mark T (Mar 29, 2015)

Apparently I would best live in Broxtowe in Nottinghamshire at 48%

Although were I am was 42% and a town not more that 15 miles drive was 46%


----------

